# Carte AirPort PowerBook G4 ?



## Brand72 (29 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite à l’acquisition d’un PowerBook G4 fonctionnel, j’aurais souhaité avoir votre avis sur la possibilité de se connecter à un réseau Wifi WPA2 avec ce Mac ?

Il est doté d’une carte AirPort Extreme mais elle ne permet pas de se connecter à un réseau WPA ou WPA2 (WEP maximum). 

Et les recherches menées de mon côté n’ont abouties à rien. Du coup je m’en remet à vous pour savoir si vous n’auriez pas une solution à me proposer ? 

Merci d’avance ! [emoji4]


----------



## dandu (1 Août 2018)

Quel type de G4 exactement ?

Normalement, sous Mac OS X, le WPA (au moins) doit passer, et le WPA2 avec une version assez récente.


----------



## Brand72 (3 Août 2018)

Salut ! Le G4 12''.

Mais du coup j'ai ni l'un ni l'autre, en tout cas ma box est en WPA2 et impossible d'accéder à internet


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Août 2018)

Bizarre, avec mon G4 12" (1.33GHz d'avril 2004), ça marche en WPA2 sur ma box Orange...
Peut-être un problème de box ?


----------



## dandu (5 Août 2018)

iphone5beats a dit:


> Salut ! Le G4 12''.
> 
> Mais du coup j'ai ni l'un ni l'autre, en tout cas ma box est en WPA2 et impossible d'accéder à internet



Un G4, tout du moins sous Mac OS X avec une version "récente", ça doit marcher. Je crois qu'il faut Panther (à jour) ou plus.


----------



## Brand72 (7 Août 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Un G4, tout du moins sous Mac OS X avec une version "récente", ça doit marcher. Je crois qu'il faut Panther (à jour) ou plus.



Eh bien voilà qui explique peut-être tout ! Je suis sous 10.3.9 (version max de Panther) et impossible d'avoir un accès wifi, or gpbonneau est sous OS X Leopard, du coup ça vient très probablement de la version de l'OS...

PS: Merci pour ta photo gpbonneau, perso j'ai la config inférieure: 867 MHz pour le processeur et 384 Mo de SDRAM ^^


----------



## dandu (7 Août 2018)

Ca doit marcher sous Panther, en fait, mais faut installer AirPort 4.2 : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL455?locale=fr_FR


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Août 2018)

iphone5beats a dit:


> Eh bien voilà qui explique peut-être tout ! Je suis sous 10.3.9 (version max de Panther) et impossible d'avoir un accès wifi, or gpbonneau est sous OS X Leopard, du coup ça vient très probablement de la version de l'OS...
> 
> PS: Merci pour ta photo gpbonneau, perso j'ai la config inférieure: 867 MHz pour le processeur et 384 Mo de SDRAM ^^



Leopard sur un 867Mhz, ça peut le faire, ça sera pas une fusée, mais avec 384Mo de RAM ça va pas aller, c'est 512Mo mini, et encore.... et Tiger c'est presque pareil.
Le mieux, c'est la solution de Pierre sous Panther.


----------



## Brand72 (8 Août 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Leopard sur un 867Mhz, ça peut le faire, ça sera pas une fusée, mais avec 384Mo de RAM ça va pas aller, c'est 512Mo mini, et encore.... et Tiger c'est presque pareil.
> Le mieux, c'est la solution de Pierre sous Panther.



Oui je rejoins ton avis. Mais le soucis est que je suis déjà sous Panther, et impossible de me connecter sur une box en WPA2. 
Du coup, ça pourrait venir de la carte Airport ?[emoji848]

Edit: en effet, je n’avais pas vu le dernier post de dandu, désolé ^^


----------



## Brand72 (8 Août 2018)

Du coup, j'ai lancé l'update pour la carte Airport, et rien à faire, toujours impossible de me connecter. Tant pis j'aurais testé, il faut croire que Papi n'a pas envie de se connecter à internet ! ^^
Merci pour votre aide :/


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Août 2018)

iphone5beats a dit:


> Du coup, j'ai lancé l'update pour la carte Airport, et rien à faire, toujours impossible de me connecter. Tant pis j'aurais testé, il faut croire que Papi n'a pas envie de se connecter à internet ! ^^
> Merci pour votre aide :/



Essai Leopard ou Panther, une barrette SO-DIMM 1Go PC2100 200 broches ça coute rien...


----------

